# shrimp of the woods?



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

are these aborted entolomas? First time finding and would like to know if anyone could positively ID them.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bottom view


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes they are Aborted Entoloma....._Entoloma abortivum._
 I have occasionally read of them being called shrimp of the woods. But never on any other 
mushroom forums. I think someone was just trying to name them as such. We always had the Hen of the woods, Chicken of the woods and now this one. 
I wonder how long it is going to take for another kind of mushroom to be called 
?????????? ???? of the woods.?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Old man of the woods .


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> are these aborted entolomas? First time finding and would like to know if anyone could positively ID them.
> 
> View attachment 579113
> 
> ...


Nice score DanSS26


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Not so easy to clean. Some of them have brown on the underside. Are they to far gone? I cut all the brown off. Got them all cleaned up. 
The forager chef recommends to caramelize in clarified butter to bring out the flavor. I fried a few up. They were delicious. 
Tomorrow I am going to make blackened mushrooms with them.

https://foragerchef.com/blackened-shrimp-of-the-woods/


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> Not so easy to clean. Some of them have brown on the underside. Are they to far gone? I cut all the brown off. Got them all cleaned up.
> The forager chef recommends to caramelize in clarified butter to bring out the flavor. I fried a few up. They were delicious.
> Tomorrow I am going to make blackened mushrooms with them.
> 
> https://foragerchef.com/blackened-shrimp-of-the-woods/


Same here, forager chef is my way also. I do want to try the battered drakes deep fryer method like MJ does someday.
I use them as long as pink inside, firmer the better imo. They can be buggers to clean up.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

No bugs, but the decaying wood sticks to it. Will not rinse off. I had to cut it off with a paring knife.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I always find them after the bugs do .


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I will get rid of everything that is brown. White and pink is all i want to see. I will also eat the 
un-aborted Entoloma.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

An unreal flush of aborted in sw right now. Found a woods with literally I'd say over 100,000 ground covered for 100 yards. Picked a enough for a few meals and then found 8 beautiful hens. Picked 4 left 4 for seed. O amd FWIW not old man of the woods. That is a bolete species. White with blackish hairs on cap


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thirty pointer said:


> Old man of the woods .


I found the old man of the woods in a tree today.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Yes they are Aborted Entoloma....._Entoloma abortivum._
> I have occasionally read of them being called shrimp of the woods. But never on any other
> mushroom forums. I think someone was just trying to name them as such. We always had the Hen of the woods, Chicken of the woods and now this one.
> I wonder how long it is going to take for another kind of mushroom to be called
> ?????????? ???? of the woods.?


Shrimp Of The Woods is a common name for them.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Petronius said:


> Shrimp Of The Woods is a common name for them.


The reason i said what i did, i spend over 10 years on another Mushroom site and Never heard mention of Aborted entoloma as Chicken of the woods. js


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> The reason i said what i did, i spend over 10 years on another Mushroom site and Never heard mention of Aborted entoloma as Chicken of the woods. js


I think you did a typo with chicken of the woods. I can fix it if you would like.
Different groups seem to use different names sometimes. I did see that Wikipedia mentions Shrimp Of The Woods.

What rankles me though is when people use a name that one mushroom is known by to mean another, like “beefsteak”.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

All the mushroom sites on Facebook use the slang name Shrimp of the Woods. Danss26, try them breaded and fried and dipped in Cocktail Sauce. I guarantee you'll love them. Petronius, don't go on Michigan Mushroom Hunters site on Facebook ! You'll be pulling your hair out with all the slang names they use. The main question on there is " What is it and can I eat it " I mentioned that Mushroom Books have Keys in them and I was called everything but a White Man on there. They actually became violent like, when I said quit being so lazy and do your own work on Identification. Needless to say, I just use that site when I want a good laugh !!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mushroom Jack said:


> All the mushroom sites on Facebook use the slang name Shrimp of the Woods. Danss26, try them breaded and fried and dipped in Cocktail Sauce. I guarantee you'll love them. Petronius, don't go on Michigan Mushroom Hunters site on Facebook ! You'll be pulling your hair out with all the slang names they use. The main question on there is " What is it and can I eat it " I mentioned that Mushroom Books have Keys in them and I was called everything but a White Man on there. They actually became violent like, when I said quit being so lazy and do your own work on Identification. Needless to say, I just use that site when I want a good laugh !!
> View attachment 591353


I seen your post on that Facebook group. Man those people are lazy, they take pictures of any mushrooms they come across and ask what is it and is it edible? I've gotten lambasted on that site for suggesting people do research to help them learn more. At least when I post for ID, I think I know what it is and ask for verification. 
Another problem with those FB groups is most people in them that are IDing mushrooms learned everything they know from FB and never actually picked them. I've seen some really bad advice there.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> All the mushroom sites on Facebook use the slang name Shrimp of the Woods. Danss26, try them breaded and fried and dipped in Cocktail Sauce. I guarantee you'll love them. Petronius, don't go on Michigan Mushroom Hunters site on Facebook ! You'll be pulling your hair out with all the slang names they use. The main question on there is " What is it and can I eat it " I mentioned that Mushroom Books have Keys in them and I was called everything but a White Man on there. They actually became violent like, when I said quit being so lazy and do your own work on Identification. Needless to say, I just use that site when I want a good laugh !!
> View attachment 591353


That Facebook site sounds like a good place to have some fun.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sure the average age of that group is mid-20's. I've heard some refer to them as hipsters. All I know is they don't like to work!


----------

